# If you had £1000 to spend on motorhome accessories...



## Admin (Jun 22, 2018)

If you had £1000 to spend on motorhome accessories what would you buy?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 22, 2018)

A new music system, and some beer and pies.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2018)

Tanks full of diesel.:wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 22, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Tanks full of diesel.:wave:



That's not a bad shout Trev.

That would give you a decent long holiday.


----------



## hotrats (Jun 22, 2018)

Black Bottle.


----------



## Admin (Jun 22, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Tanks full of diesel.:wave:



motorhome accessories


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 22, 2018)

I would put it towards an automatic satellite system   :dance:


----------



## mark61 (Jun 22, 2018)

Pivoting rear storage box perhaps. Trouble is I don't like any of them :lol-053:


----------



## mid4did (Jun 22, 2018)

we,ve just come back from a few days down cornwall and devon.BLxxxdy Garmin took me down the narrowest tracks it could find,miles of just about scraping through and touching both sides.So a good satnav where I can input sizes etc,if there is such a one,non garmin


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 22, 2018)

Electric bike


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 22, 2018)

a much needed trip away :drive:


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2018)

Probably satellite system


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jun 22, 2018)

Automatic levelling system.  I hate faffing around with ramps.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm just happy with my van exactly as it is.


----------



## Wully (Jun 22, 2018)

All bells and whistles invertor connected to my own glass door beer fridge heaven


----------



## wildebus (Jun 22, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> *Automatic levelling system*.  I hate faffing around with ramps.



I would +1 on this


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

A big diesel generator to keep the fridge freezer, air conditioning and 42 inch TV working.

Or a washing machine and electric iron for my wife :rockroll:


----------



## hextal (Jun 22, 2018)

Does a hooker count as an accessory?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2018)

Having already spent more than that, on servicing, repairs and replacement bits that have dropped off or worn out.
I'd put it in my ISA, ready for next year.
The amount of use that we do, means that things will continue to need looking after.
Even so, that's a lot cheaper and less grief, than looking for and settling in a completely new Van. If we could find one as good, these days.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2018)

Robmac said:


> A new music system, and some beer and pies.



Is a music system REALLY necessary, Rob ?

You'd have more money to spend on the vital accessories.. Beer and pies.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 22, 2018)

One of these, but I'm not sure a grand will cover it...








Sensible answer - solar and batteries.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2018)

Admin said:


> motorhome accessories



Ok then a tanker trailer to tow behind van,but still full of diesel.:drive:


----------



## Wully (Jun 22, 2018)

People have tow cars I'd like a tow a bar to tow on my tow bar I'd use money to design and build this mad but fun idea I've got


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Admin said:


> If you had £1000 to spend on motorhome accessories what would you buy?



I will ask my wife,

she will tell me what I want :bow:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 22, 2018)

I think one of those electric awnings your is fab.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2018)

Actually now I have thought about it, scrap the sat system, a wind out awning 

Think I am burnt again


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> I think one of those electric awnings your is fab.



Objection my-lord.

That is a clear case of sucking up to the boss.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Are collies classed as vermin ?
> If so then I want a trap or the pest control people out to fit some :wave:



Rotten git 

You would be lost without them, anyway bet you would spend a grand on gas bottles


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Rotten git
> 
> You would be lost without them, anyway bet you would spend a grand on gas bottles



Wot more gas bottles ?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 22, 2018)

lithium battery a small one lol


----------



## Full Member (Jun 22, 2018)

An extra mezzanine floor on the roof so that I can fit a solar panel above the one I've just fitted.
Twice the solar power from the same roof space.
What could possibly go wrong?

Colin


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Full Member said:


> An extra mezzanine floor on the roof so that I can fit a solar panel above the one I've just fitted.
> Twice the solar power from the same roof space.
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Colin



Low bridges ?


----------



## The laird (Jun 22, 2018)

Tow bar and a frame


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 22, 2018)

Solar plus regulator plus fitting to tie in with my b to b. Oh, and a little indicator so I could watch the batteries charging. A really top class valet would be nice too.


----------



## Caz (Jun 22, 2018)

Replacement bits for all the ones that are either worn out or have been destroyed by the dog. e.g. handbrake cover.

An electric awning.

Electrics to put the roof up and down.

A dash cam.


----------



## Herman (Jun 22, 2018)

I think if I had a grand to spare it would either be air ride suspension or a tow bar and one of those widthwise bike trailers.


----------



## barryd (Jun 22, 2018)

A Chauffeur so I can sit in the back and get pissed.  :cheers:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 22, 2018)

Have to be a new fridge for me, the old one has given up the ghost.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 22, 2018)

A nice generator :hammer::mad1::cheers:


----------



## stevenm5264 (Jun 22, 2018)

*More rum*

More rum for grandmas medicine cabinet


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jun 23, 2018)

*New Fridge*

To keep those Super Bock beers nice and chilled :tongue:


----------



## Topmast (Jun 23, 2018)

*Gift vouchers*

Bigger solar panel.


----------



## suneye (Jun 23, 2018)

A good satnav is a good idea but would probably go for a roof rack a table and sorting out my curtain 
 any money left I would spend on extra security for my transit doors


----------



## Telstar (Jun 23, 2018)

Towbar cum scooter rack (to leave space in the garage for more beer)

Jon


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry to be Boring in my answer having glanced at some of the niceties that have been put forward so far,
But I would actually pay for -
NEXT years WC Subscription,
NEXT years Tax,
NEXT years insurance,
NEXT years MOT,
NEXT years Engine Service,
& Put The remaining to -
NEXT years Fuel.

To then be able to have a Years Enjoyment of My chosen Lifestyle.
Ok not ‘Strictly’ Motorhome accessories OR are they !?.

I actually DO have a ‘Vehicle & Lifestyle Fund’ that is a Safety Net that I can bounce into When & if I need to, & it helps with my smile.


----------



## TissyD (Jun 23, 2018)

*Garmin sat nav*



mid4did said:


> we,ve just come back from a few days down cornwall and devon.BLxxxdy Garmin took me down the narrowest tracks it could find,miles of just about scraping through and touching both sides.So a good satnav where I can input sizes etc,if there is such a one,non garmin


We have got a Garmin 720, it allows you to input sizes and has never sent me down any narrow roads yet. It does sometimes send us round places that I know I could have got through but better safe than sorry.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 23, 2018)

A roof mounted bren gun.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 23, 2018)

izwozral said:


> A roof mounted bren gun.



Too loud!
Some members would moan if you used it after 20:00 !


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 23, 2018)

a nice drive away awning woud be useful

a towbar would be handy..........

new colourful curtains.

get elecs sorted......so we can use the fridge.

oh and a thetford toilet.

some small gas bottles (full)


----------



## seadogjon (Jun 23, 2018)

Getting rid of uneeded accessories already fitted.
Huge obsolete reversing camera and bike rack next, maybe tow bar next ,huge bit of kit that wont be used


----------



## Wully (Jun 23, 2018)

I’d buy a safe for £100 and put my £900 in it


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 23, 2018)

barryd said:


> A Chauffeur so I can sit in the back and get pissed.  :cheers:



I can thoroughly recommend that.
Though mine costs a lot more than a miserable grand.
Worth every penny though .. And I'm allowed to cuddle my chauffeuse.


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2018)

hairydog said:


> My brother has a machine gun* mounted on his jeep. On a swivel between and behind the front seats, so it would fire over the top of the windscreen. It seems a bit pointless to me, but he likes it.
> 
> *It isn't in working order, but it isn't painted orange either. I think there is some complex law about replica guns and orange paint.



Mine actually works!!!  I always get a spot on the Aire on my own.  Who won Brexit anyway? :scared:


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 23, 2018)

hairydog said:


> If you don't have a spare thousand pounds available, you should stop spending until you do.
> 
> The peace of mind that having a bit of money in the bank gives is far more use than some stupid gizmo.
> 
> What happens if something goes wrong when you are away on a trip if you don't have the readies to pay to fix it?



The idea of this is if you DO.


----------



## saxonrosie (Jun 23, 2018)

I would have our seats recovered, cab seats are faded from the sun and starting to show some definite signs of wear, anybody know of a reasonable priced place.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 23, 2018)

A Calorifier and an underslung LPG tank.

Rae & Ann


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2018)

seadogjon said:


> Getting rid of uneeded accessories already fitted.
> Huge obsolete reversing camera and bike rack next, maybe tow bar next ,huge bit of kit that wont be used



Id keep the t bar.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2018)

Something is on admins mind when he asks us things like this,anyway a 18 inch 12v tv will do at a push.


----------



## harrow (Jun 23, 2018)

His and her stab vests, to wear to the shops,

oh sorry that's to wear at home, 

77 murders in London so far this year 2018


----------



## harrow (Jun 23, 2018)

If I had a £1000 I would buy the camper insurance and an mot


----------



## REC (Jun 23, 2018)

Underslung gas tanks and a solar panel would be our first choice. But need a van first!


----------



## Grum (Jun 24, 2018)

A satellite dish and some good speakers would be nice


----------



## marymary (Jun 24, 2018)

uuummm......solar panel, extra leisure battery and jammy red roo....


----------



## hotrats (Jun 24, 2018)

Another couple of solar panels to stay longer out in the wild away from f kin neeeebours.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Jun 25, 2018)

External thermal screen for entire front and any other insulation i could fit ready for the Alps in January.
Oh, and if any left additional solar panel


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 25, 2018)

Wine and women and the rest I would squander!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 25, 2018)

Put it towards hydraulic levelling system  to make it nearer my budget.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 25, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> Wine and women and the rest I would squander!



Gordon Banks or George Best ?
Can’t remember!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jun 25, 2018)

Would have to be Air suspension if I could find one to fit my Renault Master, or towbar and A-frame.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 26, 2018)

Herman said:


> I think if I had a grand to spare it would either be air ride suspension or a tow bar and one of those widthwise bike trailers.



That was before yesterday, now it may be going towards a new motorhome if your missus has anything to do with it


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Gordon Banks or George Best ?
> Can’t remember!



George Best


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Ahhh, Thought it was one of them,, Cheers


----------



## Caz (Jun 26, 2018)

Caz said:


> Replacement bits for all the ones that are either worn out or have been destroyed by the dog. e.g. handbrake cover.
> 
> An electric awning.
> 
> ...



OK, hold all that - just been quoted £1,400 just to get the bed re-upholstered. :scared:


----------



## harrow (Jun 27, 2018)

Air conditioning, you go away in the better weather and then it gets too hot.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 27, 2018)

AS much solar power as you can fit on the roof & a couple of JRT puppies as security guards.


----------

